# Instead of pocket holes...



## gmiller0605 (Dec 29, 2012)

My wife asked me to build her this as a TV stand...

http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/rustic-x-console

I know pocket holes are rarely the best joinery option. If you were building this, what would you use? I've never really done anything outside of pocket holes or glue, but I could definitely learn!


----------



## herrwood (Mar 23, 2014)

I usually use either just glue or glue with biscuits but nothing wrong with pocket holes


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would use dadoes, rabbets, and half laps...glue and clamps, and fasteners if necessary.

















.


----------



## gmiller0605 (Dec 29, 2012)

How would I do dadoes and rabbits? My table saw doesn't accommodate dado blades, and that's the only way I know of.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't see any problem with pocket screws as long as they are hid from view.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

gmiller0605 said:


> How would I do dadoes and rabbits? My table saw doesn't accommodate dado blades, and that's the only way I know of.


Router:


----------



## gmiller0605 (Dec 29, 2012)

Alchymist said:


> Router:


That, I can do! 

Should I use those to join the top as well, or should that be glue?


----------

